# Can somebody just shoot me?



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

MelFallen said:


> I feel bad though..it seems like no good deed goes unpunished!


No biggie---just a sucky day as sometimes obama happens. 

He's a good guy, but just fluking clueless. He watched too many diy shows and listened to too many radio/tv/in-store jingle songs. I swear, sometimes they seem like they're programmed, cult like...


----------



## Hank B. (May 6, 2013)

CO762 said:


> No biggie--- I swear, sometimes they seem like they're programmed, cult like...


 But the guy at hd said I could tile my whole house in a weekend, surely you can do it in 1 day!


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

My buddy and I are constantly calling each other with the, "get over here right now and shoot me in the face".

Luckily he was on site today, so I just texted him to grab my gun the next time he came upstairs.....he knew what I meant.

Mapei.....last minute purchase (he grabbed it from town for me on his way in), some unmodified thinny thin for my Kerdi. Think it was labeled "Floor and Wall Mortar" or something, never saw it before.

Look at the effing pebbles in that stuff.......under Kerdi....*&@^#!!!!! What a nightmare. I ended up losing half a day over that dogchit.

Nice tile......


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hank B. said:


> But the guy at hd said I could tile my whole house in a weekend, surely you can do it in 1 day!


 I bet I could, but you'd have to do the ceilings and grout.
Most box store people are retail clerks, so if they're under 40, that's the case.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Mapei.....last minute purchase (he grabbed it from town for me on his way in), some unmodified thinny thin for my Kerdi. Think it was labeled "Floor and Wall Mortar" or something, never saw it before.


 Yeah, get the gun as I don't think that'll work, lol. 

A lot of people use quikrete's topping mix--the seive size for that is 1/4", so you'll get those in there too, but they bag that regionally, so it can vary. If you buy pallet quantities some places will mix and bag whatever blend you want.

Mapei's got something called 4:1 and it was something like $14/bag. Never used it so I don't know anything about it. How much was that? 

The lowes I used to go to had kerabond and keralastic, but I moved and the lowes around here only have keraset and keraply, so I don't bother. Dang I sure do miss that lowes.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> My buddy and I are constantly calling each other with the, "get over here right now and shoot me in the face".
> 
> Luckily he was on site today, so I just texted him to grab my gun the next time he came upstairs.....he knew what I meant.
> 
> ...


Now those are some hands that prove that you actually work for a living. I thought mine were leathery and tough, but you win.:thumbsup:

EDIT-referring to the pic attached to the quoted post


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

rselectric1 said:


> Now those are some hands that prove that you actually work for a living. I thought mine were leathery and tough, but you win.:thumbsup:
> 
> EDIT-referring to the pic attached to the quoted post


:laughing: They're not normally THAT bad. I was chamfering/polishing some Carrera marble.....covered in micro white dust.

Normally, I have the hands of an investment banker:jester:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

rselectric1 said:


> Now those are some hands that prove that you actually work for a living. I thought mine were leathery and tough, but you win.:thumbsup:
> 
> EDIT-referring to the pic attached to the quoted post


Tile setters have calluses bigger than yer dainty little lectricians paws :laughing:


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

CO762 said:


> Yeah, get the gun as I don't think that'll work, lol.
> 
> A lot of people use quikrete's topping mix--the seive size for that is 1/4", so you'll get those in there too, but they bag that regionally, so it can vary. If you buy pallet quantities some places will mix and bag whatever blend you want.
> 
> ...



Nah man.....not in the deck mud.

Pan was done with Sakrete Topping Mix......like butta.

Those effing boulders were in the thin-set. Imagine if you will what happens when you try to smooth out and set your membrane and you run into Pike's effing Peak..........done...........cut and patch? F that.

I had to toss that crap and one sheet of Kerdi,,,,,,,drive an hour and pick up some Kerabond. 

Turns out it is Mapei's cheap chit unmodified.......I hate where I live when I need any decent materials, except I love to actually LIVE here.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Let me guess. Mapei paper bag chit? I stopped buying any Mapei in paper. Somebody designed an easy open top in their paper bags that doesn't seal properly. Plastic, OK!:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

olzo55 said:


> Let me guess. Mapei paper bag chit? I stopped buying any Mapei in paper. Somebody designed an easy open top in their paper bags that doesn't seal properly. Plastic, OK!:thumbsup:


 Plastic......must be the new covert dogchit.

Never seen it before. Lowe's/Mapei homeowner hoodwinker model maybe?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Tile setters have calluses bigger than yer dainty little lectricians paws :laughing:


I can always tell an electrician because they take great pride in their long pinky fingernails. :laughing:

Update:
Sure thing, subject went to menards and got more tile to finish the job and replace the birdbath ones. Sealed box and viola, 1/16" larger than the same tile from other boxes. But at least they were flat, so who am I to complain.

I think I found a new way to qualify potential customers....


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

CO762 said:


> I can always tell an electrician because they take great pride in their long pinky fingernails. :laughing:
> 
> Update:
> Sure thing, subject went to menards and got more tile to finish the job and replace the birdbath ones. Sealed box and viola, 1/16" larger than the same tile from other boxes. But at least they were flat, so who am I to complain.
> ...


Larger tile are extra labor!:laughing:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Plastic......must be the new covert dogchit.
> 
> Never seen it before. Lowe's/Mapei homeowner hoodwinker model maybe?


Interesting. Never had a bad bag of plastic wrapped stuff. I'll check out any Mapei I have now.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> Larger tile are extra labor!:laughing:


and pinkie nail rip add 20%


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

CO762 said:


> and pinkie nail rip add 20%


Pfft that's what grout is for... (Apparently said every restaurant tile setters work I've seen down here). I swear the stuff you can supposedly grout according to those guys is amazing. Off on the drain cut by a 1/2"? No problem - there's an app for that. Door casing doesn't cover the L cut you made, don't fret, we have 6 extra bags of grout on this job.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Commercial remods? Most won't cut metal casing/jambs, so they do the artiste thing. Some artists are better than others I guess.

I recently fixed a wide grout floor drain. No biggie as they used the wrong drain.....but it was set at the wrong height anyway. Owner had a choice:
A. Fix it and be less ugly, but work and not fail or
B. Fix it right and look good and not fail. 

They chose A. I did a lot of artist work, but it resolved their not working issues. I don't think they realized the difference between the choices after I was done. :jester:


----------

